# Fibromyalgia FAQ



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

*What is Fibromyalgia?*FMS (fibromyalgia syndrome) is a widespread musculoskeletal pain and fatigue disorder for which the cause is still unknown. Fibromyalgia means pain in the muscles, ligaments, and tendons ï¿½ the soft fibrous tissues in the body. http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/basics.html *Who does Fibromyalgia affect? How many people have it?*According to the American College of Rheumatology, fibromyalgia affects 3 to 6 million Americans. It primarily occurs in women of childbearing age, but children, the elderly, and men can also be affected. http://www.niams.nih.gov/hi/topics/fibromy...brofs.htm#fib_b *What causes it* http://www.fmaware.org/fminfo/brochure.htm#whatis Scroll down to ï¿½What Causes FMï¿½. *How is it diagnosed?* Diagnostic Criteria *What are the symptoms?*The main symptoms used in diagnosis are listed above. But there are many others associated with Fibromyalgia: http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/basics.html#symp scroll down to ï¿½Symptoms & Associated Symptomsï¿½. There are certain conditions associated with Fibromyalgia: http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htm scroll down to ï¿½Associated Disordersï¿½. *Whatï¿½s happening in the bodies of people with Fibromyalgia? * http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?ID=5344 http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htm Scroll down to ï¿½Central Pain Mechanismsï¿½.*What treatments are there?* http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?ID=5344 *What course is my Fibromyalgia likely to take?*Fibromyalgia will not go away with time. You can do things that improve it and from a functional standpoint you can change your quality of life for the positive. No question about that. It, unfortunately, does not go away. Not at this time, anyway. There will be a cure. We're just not there, yet. Symptoms can be controlled. Work with your physician to make sure you are not undertreated. http://www.fibromyalgia.com/questions_treatment.htm *What are some of the differences and similarities between ME/CFS and Fibromyalgia? * Comparing FMS and CFS *What sort of doctor manages Fibromyalgia? And where can I find one? * Usually Rheumatologists. AIM DocFinder Co-Cure CFS & FM Good Doctor List worldwide American Medical Association Physician Select *Iï¿½m in a flare-up. What can I do?*Flare-up Management *What can I do to manage this Brain Fog?* Clearing the Fog: Coping with the Cognitive Dysfunction of Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome *My relative, friend or lover doesnï¿½t understand what Iï¿½m going through; what can I tell them?* Letter to "Normals" *Iï¿½m a relative, friend or lover of somebody with Fibromyalgia; what can I do?* Friendly AdviceFor the Caregivers of patients with Chronic Illnesses*Are there any Fibromyalgia resources specifically for men? *Yes! Men with FibroA few more links to information on explaining and dealing with chronic illness: The Spoon Theory The Mother's View The Friend's View *Please report broken links to Mrs. Mason using the PM function or email*


----------

